# Ubaye Cross- Haute alpes de Provence vom 31.08.- 9.09.2019



## p100473 (25. Januar 2020)

Da aktuell eine etwas ruhige Zeit hast, kann ich euch noch einen kleinen Reisebericht unseres Ubaye Cross vom letzten Jahr erstellen. Großes Intreresse an solchen sagen wir unbekannten Touren mit rel. weiter Anreise besteht zwar meist nicht. Aber um es vorweg zu nehmen: jeder der diese gegend nicht gefahren ist, hat schwer etwas versäumt. Ich habe die Tour für eine kleine Gruppe so vorbereitet, dass auch biker mit normaler Grundkondition (ca. 1.700 hm/Tag) Spaß daran haben können. Und das hat super funktioniert. Unsere kleine Gruppe waren: Sabine/Roman/Torsten/Jürgen /Peter /Andi









Grober ABLAUF wie folgt: Sambuco (Italien), hosteria de la pace/Col de Larche/Barcelonette, Ubaye/Col de Bas, 2.113 m/Seyne les alpes/Digne les alpes/Pas de la Faye/St Andre les alpes/Montagnes de Maurel/Colle st Michel/Lacs Lignin, 2.200 m/Colmar les alpes/Col d´Allos/Barcelonette/Col de Larche/Sambuco
Insgesamt 11.500 hm in 7 Tourentagen.
Haben alle Super gepackt!

Und los gehts

*TT 1 Sambuco- Col de Larche- Barcelonette- Meolans Revel: 1.600 hm/70 km/ 6 h reine Fahrtzeit*





Die Hosteria de la Pace im Stura Tal ist ein einmaliger Startpunkt für diese Tour aufgrund der tollen Bewirtung und Freundlichkeit der Wirtsleute.









Zum Einradlen geht es die wenig befahrene Passtraß e zum Col de Larche hoch, 2.000 m.





Kurz danach schon zweigt unser Weg nach Norden auf eine Piste Richtung FORT MALLEMORT ab und schwingt sich in steilen langgezogenen Kehren bis zu einem Höhenpunkt auf 2.400 m hoch.

















Es folgt die erste geile Abfahrt in den Talkessel Richtung St Ours , die uns schon mal auf die in den nächsten Tagen folgenden Strecken einstimmt. Alle sind begeistert!







In St Ours angekommen ist es mittags und wir machen eine kleine Siesta in einer Gite.
Zuerst meinten sie zwar, man kann nur Menü essen. Aber schließlich konnte man auch Kaffee und Kuchen+ Kleinigkeiten bekommen.





Nach weiteren 2 Gegenanstiegen und Abfahrten erreichen wir schließlich das Ubaye Tal und den kleinen Ort JAUSIERS:













Dort gibt's eine kleine Eisdiele mit "glace artisanale", wo wir nicht widerstehen können. Wir kündigen schon mal an, dass wir in 1 Woche auf der Rückfahrt wieder vorbeikommen, was wir dann auch tun.

Durch den zusätzlichen Stopp haben wir nicht so ganz realisiert, dass der Himmel sich zuzieht. Es kommt ein gewitter auf, das wir in einer Bar in Barcelonette aussitzen. Aber das war die richtige Entscheidung. Dadurch verzögert sich natürlich unsere Ankunft in der Gite in Meolans Revel. Und es ist schon ca. 19 Uhr, als wir ankommen bei Martine+ Dominique le Goff. Entsprechend gibt es bereits bald das Abendessen. Im übrigen sind wir die einzigen Gäste.


----------



## p100473 (25. Januar 2020)

Hier noch die Bilder zum letzten Text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

*Tag 2 Meolans - Lauzet Ubaye- Col de Bas, 2.116 m- Montclar - Seyne les alpes  : 50 km, 1.700 hm, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit*

Nach einem nicht so üppigen (eben französischen) Frühstück geht's gleich los auf den Ubaye Trail nach Lauzet (wieder unten am Fluss).




Dazu müssen wir erst mal etwas "hochschieben", um dann den netten Trail wieder runterfahren zu können.









Da es nach Lauzez gleich in eine sehr lange und anstrengende Auffahrt über fast 1.000 hm geht, trinken wir dort noch einen Kaffee  und versuchen uns etwas Verpflegung zu besorgen.
Der erste Teil der Auffahrt zum Col de Bas- unterhalb des Fort von Dormillouse- ist auf Schotter gut fahrbar. Am Ende des Schotterweges sammeln wir die Gruppe, die sich natürlich ziemlich auseinandergezogen hat. Unterwegs hatte ich immer versucht, zu schauen, dass alle den Weg finden- trotz dass alle mit meinem track ausgestattet waren. Aber man hat ja so seine Erfahrungen im Laufe der Jahre gemacht.
Dann kommt ein sehr steiles Stück auf einem ausgewaschenen Karrenweg mit Schiebestücken. Vielleicht so 200 hm. Da gibts natürlich großes Gemurre.










Man versucht natürlich zu motivieren: "Es ist ja nicht mehr weit. Dafür gibts eine schöne Abfahrt.....". So ist es wenn man mit Gruppen unterwegs ist .
Ausserdem hat der Himmel zugezogen und natürlich ist es auf über 2000 m empfindlich kalt. Die Gipfel Jause muss entfallen, da ich Sorge habe, es könnte regnen. Ich treibe sie über den Gipfel....
Die Brotzeit gibts dann einige hundert hm weiter unten am Einstieg zur Abfahrt des Bikeparks Montclar.













Ich denke, auf 2 Bildern kann man erkennen, dass dieser 1 Aufstieg sehr anstrengend war. Die Leute müssen sich eben erst einfahren . Das ist etwas anderes als im Mittelgebirge.
Aber das ist schnell wieder vergessen, als wir die Abfahrt im Bikepark nehmen- natürlich eine einfache. Spassig!
Als wir dann in Montclar ankommen- es ist bereits 14 Uhr- hat natürlich alles zu. Kein Kaffee! Aber Torsten ist findig. Er sieht irgendwo Licht und an einer an sich geschlossenen Kneipe bekommen wir Getränke, Eis, Kaffee und alles was ein ausgepowertes Bikerherz begehrt. Das war sehr nett von der Dame!


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

Normalerweise gibt es zwischen Montclar und Seyne les alpes noch eine 2. schöne Abfahrt, die nach einer Steigung an einem alten Turm beginnt.
Aber da die meisten heute ziemlich ausgelastet sind, entscheide ich spontan über öffentliche Straße/Schotterweg die einfache Variante zum Übernachtungsort zu nehmen. Ich glaube das war eine gute Entscheidung. 









So können wir in Seyne in Ruhe einkaufen und unser Quartier suchen , das Hotel "le Vieux Tilleul" , also die "alte Linde". 
Ich hatte das den Teilnehmern als super Unterkunft verkauft. Es war ja eher hochpreisig und sah auf der homepage auch gut aus.
Nachdem wir eine Weile gesucht hatten, haben wir das Anwesen auch gefunden. Es liegt etwas ausserhalb unten im Tal, während der Hauptteil von Seyne am Berg liegt. 
Es dauerte etwas, bis uns jemand die Tür geöffnet hatte. Mal wieder waren wir die einzigen Gäste. Das Anwesen mit einem alten Park ist wunderschön. Aber an dem Gebäude sind die Zeichen der Zeit nicht spurlos vorübergegangen. Woher sollen auch Investitionsmittel stammen, wenn es wenig Gäste hat. Wer verirrt sich schon nach Seyne les alpes? Ich habe mit so was kein Problem, weil man im Laufe der Jahre viel erlebt hat an unterschiedlichen Qualitäten von Unterkünften. Die Zimmer waren ok und sauber, aber eben ganz normal . Das Essen war auch ok. Aber ich hatte offensichtlich bei meinen Leuten Erwartungen geweckt, die "Vieux Tilleul" nicht befriedigen konnte. Lehre daraus: nur darüber etwas sagen, was ich selbst erlebt hatte.
Aber bei so einer Radtour geraten dann diese Erlebnisse schnell wieder in Vergessenheit weil der nächste Tag so viel Neues bringt....


----------



## terryx (26. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht ???. Die Hosteria de la Pace in Sambuco kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## McNulty (26. Januar 2020)

Finde ich schön, dass du noch Zeit findest DAV zu guiden...


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Finde ich schön, dass du noch Zeit findest DAV zu guiden...


so lange mir noch was Interessantes einfällt und ich nicht das Gefühl habe, die Teilnehmer langweilen sich. Ich habe hier so ein paar Leute, die so etwas nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

*Tag 3 Seyne les alpes - Verdaches - La Javie - Digne les alpes : 53 km, 1.300 hm, 5.5 h Fahrtzeit*





Der Tag durch die terres noires ist eigentlich kaum zu toppen. Drei wunderschöne Abfahrten an einem Tag bringen den Leuten ein dickes Grinsen zum Abend.
Von Seyne geht es erst mal leicht bergauf auf Piste, so 250 hm.





Dann biegt der Weg ganz unvermittelt und kaum sichtbar rechts ab über eine Wiese. Erst später sind wieder Fahrspuren sichtbar.







Der trail führt zunächst durch einen Kiefernwald. Dann heisst es aufpassen, weil die Abfahrt sozus. durch ein trockengefallenes Bachbett mit umgebrochenen Bäumen weiterführt. 
Nach diesem Auftakt erreichen wir das Dörflein Verdaches , wo es eine gite d´etappe gibt (s. Bild oben).













Natürlich trinken wir in der Gite einen Kaffee. Schöne (Bio)Tomaten in einem Korb.....




Die Anfahrt zu Abfahrt Nr 2 (schon typische Terre Noire)  geht auch wieder über feine Sandpisten.










Mal wieder Sammeln....
Bald danach die geile Abfahrt.....


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Januar 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Großes Intreresse an solchen sagen wir unbekannten Touren mit rel. weiter Anreise besteht zwar meist nicht.


sag das nicht, nur schon die Info`s z.B. über Uebernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind viel wert.
und in dieser Zeit ein bischen vituellen Urlaub machen ist immer schön.  
also bitte gerne mehr davon


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

Im kleinen Städtchen La Javie gibt's eine schöne Mittagspause .


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

bikespammer schrieb:


> sag das nicht, nur schon die Info`s z.B. über Uebernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind viel wert.
> und in dieser Zeit ein bischen vituellen Urlaub machen ist immer schön.
> also bitte gerne mehr davon


Ich tue mein Möglichstes für euch......!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

Der dritte Teil des heutigen Tages führt zunächst in die Weiler von Draix und Archail  und anschließend in die tiefsten Canyons der terres noires .















Die Einfahrt in diese "tiefen Terres noires" führt durch ein Bachbett und ist etwas schwierig zu finden. Auch der Weg durch die Terres noires ist schwierig zu finden. Wenn man den falschen Weg nimmt, kommt man in der undurchsichtigen Dünenlandschaft nicht mehr weiter.
















Schließlich erreichen wir nach der letzten anstrengenden Auffahrt  und Schiebepassage die Hochebene nordöstlich von Digne und sehen die Stadt bereits unten im Tal liegen.














Wir genießen diesen unglaublichen Moment und ich denke, das ist für alle Teilnehmer etwas, was sie noch viele Jahre in ihrem Herzen behalten. Eine tolle Leistung von allen.

Die folgende Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil schwierig mit großen Blocksteinen durchsetzt. Später wird es weitgehend flowig und ist für alle fahrbar.
Ich habe hierzu nur ein paar Bilder einer früheren Tour aus meinem Archiv.


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

Als wir schließlich in Digne einlaufen, sind alle happy und wir gönnen uns- ziemlich ausgedörrt - einige Panachés grandes, bevor wir in unser "Stammhotel  H. Aiglon" überwechseln. In Digne gibt es natürlich Unterkünfte en masse und in allen Kategorien. Das Aiglon ist einfach und zweckmäßig . Essenslokale gibt es genug in der Fußgängerzone.

















Also dieser Tag ist schwer zu toppen- ich sagte es bereits. Aber es kommen noch weitere Tage , die dem nahekommen. Und deshalb ist diese Tour auch in der Fülle der Erlebnisse ziemlich einmalig. Einen solchen Ablauf kann man natürlich nur zusammenstellen, wenn man vorher schon mal dort gefahren ist.


----------



## p100473 (26. Januar 2020)

*Tag 4 Digne les Bains- Pas La Faye - Thorame basse - St Andre les alpes: 70 km, 1.700 hm, 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Ja dieser Tag lag mir etwas im Magen . Da wir ja nur 1 Woche zeit hatten, musste ich ja nach Osten queren auf die "Verdon Route". Und zu diesem Zweck wollte ich über den PAS LA FAYE, zwar NUR 1.700 m hoch. Aber im netz war über diesen Übergang nichts zu finden.



Nach les Dourbes problemlos auf Teer hinauf auf der D 19. 





Im Osten sah man ein steil abfallendes Bergmassiv . Ich überlegte mir die ganze Zeit, ob da wohl der Pas la Faye sein könnte.
Zunächst ging es steil, aber gut fahrbar in den Wald hinein.





Es wurde mir immer klarer, dass irgendwo in den steilen Bergen der Pas la Faye sein müsste. Und dann kamen auch die ersten Schilder. Mein Grummeln im Bauch wurde stärker. 







Der Weg wurde zum Pfad. Zunächst noch fahrbar mit Schiebestücken. Dann standen wir an der Felswand. Der Weg war aber so geschickt angelegt, dass man mit bike auf dem Rucksack gut weiterkam. Einige Stellen mussten wir auch die Räder der Nachfolgenden durchreichen. Keiner meckerte, alle waren super dabei und hatten Vertrauen.



Letztlich war ich froh, als wir am Passübergang standen und alle happy waren. Alle waren jetzt in der Tour drin.


----------



## peter1966 (27. Januar 2020)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung der Tour  … schaut sehr Interessant aus und ist etwas abseits der üblichen Karawanentouren.


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2020)

peter1966 schrieb:


> ist etwas abseits der üblichen Karawanentouren.



Das ist total richtig und aus diesem Grunde sind wir immer öfters im Süden Europas unterwegs. 
Was soll ich mich über Radverbote in Österreich ärgern und dann noch schlechtes Wetter haben- ist etwas übertrieben, aber ein Körnchen Wahrheit enthalten.

In Frankreich/Spanien/Italien gibt es so viele unbekannte Strecken, schöne Landschaft und immer nette Menschen. So jedenfalls unsere Erfahrung! Als Biker wirst du dort immer angefeuert. Das ist sehr schön. Wenn man noch ein wenig die Sprache spricht, hast du schon gewonnen.


----------



## peter1966 (27. Januar 2020)

Da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten Recht...die Gegend https://www.vtt.alpes-haute-provence.fr/grandes-traversees-vtt/grande-traversee-vtt-lalpes-provence/ steht schon seit 2 Jahren auf der Agenda.
Abgehalten hat uns eigentlich nur die komplizierte Logistik in der Gegend, um wieder zum Auto zurück zu kommen....und die Fraz. Sprache die bei uns nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palomo70 (27. Januar 2020)

Sehr schöne Tourenbeschreibung. Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2020)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Abgehalten hat uns eigentlich nur die komplizierte Logistik in der Gegend, um wieder zum Auto zurück zu kommen....und die Fraz. Sprache die bei uns nicht vorhanden ist.



Französisch? Da reicht doch schon mal ein VHS Kurs.
Wegen Logistik? Rundtouren fahren- machen wir meistens. Wenn du als Einstieg meine Tour fahren willst, kann ich dir die tracks schicken. Die Strecke ist meist gut markiert.
Die richtige Homepage hast du schon mal. Ich bin die 3 Teile des "chemin de Soleil" gefahren: Genfer See/Grenoble/Sisteron/Nizza. Wenn du was Spezielles wissen willst- sollte eine Tour in konkreter Planung sein, schicke mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2020)

Und weiter geht's.....
Die Abfahrt  vom Pas de la Faye nach Tartonne ist so toll, dass ich gar keine Bilder habe, sonst wären mir meine Jungs/Mädchen im Abfahrtsrausch enteilt. Ist ein echter Geheimtipp!
Von Tartonne hoch nach Süden kleiner Straßenpass- ich glaube heisst Col de Seoune- steht ein interessantes "Bauwerk". Erinnert mich etwas an die Nuragen auf Sardinien. Keine Ahnung welche Bewandnis es hat.





Ob man dann noch den Umweg über die Piste nach Chateau Garnier machen will , ist Geschmackssache. Ist jedenfalls noch anstrengend: kleine Schiebestrecke hoch im Wald/ nette trailabfahrt (kurz)/steile Schiebestrecke auf Piste (sehr steil)/ Waldabfahrt auf Grobschotter (aufpassen! Steil)






In Thorame basse gibt es ein nettes Cafe - hat aber nicht immer auf- wo man wunderbar essen kann. Eis gibts auch!




Die Kür wäre jetzt noch über die Montagnes de Maurel zu fahren - allerdings mind. 800 hm bergauf- und dann die Super geile Abfahrt nach St. Andre les alpes zu machen. 
Aber alle sind zu fertig. Wir entscheiden uns für Straße und auch da wird es fast 18 Uhr bis wir im "Hotel Monge" in St. Andre einlaufen. 
Das Hotel ist urig und etwas antiquiert. ABER der Chef ist super nett und macht ein exzellentes Frühstück.

Abendessen kann man im Ort. St Andre hat etwas Tourismus.





Da gibt es noch eine heisse Story. Als wir vom Essen kommen, ist das Hotel zu und man kommt nur mit einem Code rein. Dummerweise haben wir den nicht erfragt. Wir wollen schon über ein Fenster im 1 Stock einsteigen, als Peter- unser "Maschinentechniker" nach Probieren aller üblichen Codes tatsächlich den Richtigen errät. Unglaublich! Man muss nur die richtigen Leute für alle Fälle mitnehmen.....


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2020)

*Tag 5 St André - montagnes de maurel- Colle St Michel : 52 km, 1.600 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Der heutige Tag ist eigentlich etwas erholsamer. Nach dem Super Frühstück rollen wir voller Tatendrang nach Norden auf der D 2 ins
Tal L´Issole, um die Forstpiste hinauf in die MONTAGNES DE MAUREL zu befahren, die sich in weiten Kehren zu dieser Hochweidefläche hochzieht.









Sabine posiert vor einem Denkmal, das für die angeblich 1 Försterin in der Gegend errichtet  wurde.....





Das Plateau der Montagnes de Maurel ist wie gesagt eine riesige Hochweidefläche. Hier muss man besonders auf Herdenschutzhunde (Patous) aufpassen. Ich hatte vor der Tour versucht, über das Touristenbüro mit dem Schäfer Kontakt aufzunehmen. das hat aber nicht geklappt. Bei uns waren zum Glück keine Hunde sichtbar. So können wir vor der Abfahrt ein lockeres Picknick machen.











Leider kenne ich von den MMaurel keine Abfahrt nach Norden (Thorame basse) runter. Nur nach Süden die legendäre Abfahrt nach St Andre. Aber das ist ja für uns die Gegenrichtung. Also bleibt uns nichts weiter übrig, als höhenmetervernichtend die Forstpiste abzufahren.


----------



## p100473 (27. Januar 2020)

Der Track von Tag 5....


----------



## p100473 (28. Januar 2020)

Von Thorame basse gibt es dann 2 Möglichkeiten zur Weiterfahrt zur Übernachtung in der Gite des Colle St Michel.
Variante einfach : auf der D 908 in ca 50 min ist man oben.
Variante interessanter, aber anstrengender: man fährt die verdon Route sozus. in gegengesetzter Richtung und muss dafür ca. 1 h hochschieben. Letztlich geht es auf fast 1.900 m hoch mit schönen Blicken und man fährt von Norden nach Colle St Michel wieder 350 hm bergab. Diese Variante sollten nur jene biker fahren, denen Schieben nichts ausmacht. Dafür landschaftlich wunderbar.























So das war kurz für heute.
Den geilsten Tourentag habe ich euch für* Tag 6 aufgespart: Colle St Michel - Lac Lignin mit Detroit Scharte, 2.473 m- Colmar les alpes.*
Wenn ihr mal in der Gegend seid, diese Strecke unbedingt machen. Die Strecke ist im Prinzip in beiden Richtungen machbar. Wie wir sie gefahren sind, halte ich das Ganze sogar noch für einen Tick besser.....


----------



## p100473 (31. Januar 2020)

*Tag 6 Colle St Michel - Lac Lignin/Detroit Scharte - Colmar les alpes: 50 km, 1.700 hm, 5.5 h Fahrtzeit*

Ihr habt schon gemerkt, dass dieser Tag bzw. diese Strecke eine meiner Lieblingstouren ist. 2 Mal gefahren, aber ich würde jederzeit wieder da rüber.




Leider war das Wetter am 6.09. nicht so gut. Ein Gewitter hatte u.a. das Sonnensegel unserer Gite zerfetzt.





Als wir losrollen hat es um die 5 gr. brrrr.
Aber da es erst mal über 1.000 hm und 4 h hochgeht , wird uns rel. schnell wärmer. Von der Gite rollen wir in den mittelalterlichen Ort Peyresq rüber. Von dort geht es gleich auf trail. Dieser ist erst fahrbar, dann kommen ein paar Schiebestellen.









Nach dieser Wiese geht es bergauf in einen ausgedehnten Lärchenwald.








Nach einem weiteren Höhenaufschwung haben wir sozus. die erste Aussichtsplattform erreicht.











Wir kommen auf eine weite Hochebene , wo die Matten allmählich den Steinflächen weichen müssen. In einer windgeschützten Ecke machen wir eine kleine Pause.











Aktuell haben wir ein wenig Sonne. Aber es ist empfindlich kühl. Da ich sehe, wie sich ein neues Wolkenband Richtung Passhöhe zubewegt, muss ich etwas antreiben. Im weiteren Verlauf der Tour stellt sich dies auch als richtig heraus.







Nach einer Almhütte und einer weiteren Schiebestelle gelangen wir schließlich zum vielleicht eindrucksvollsten Abschnitt der Auffahrt , wo der Weg sich als Strich an einem Felshang mit schwarzem Grus die letzten 200 hm hinauf zur Detroit Scharte auf fast 2.500 m abzeichnet.







Demnächst hier weiter auf diesem Kanal. Ja , das ist eine anstrengende und anspruchsvolle "Auffahrt". Umso mehr beeindruckt bin ich, dass die Gruppe mehr oder minder zusammenbleibt und alles bestens funktioniert. Aber man muss schon wissen, mit wem man dies machen kann und mit wem nicht, gerade bei unsicherem Wetter.


----------



## zweiheimischer (31. Januar 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> *Tag 3 Seyne les alpes - Verdaches - La Javie - Digne les alpes : 53 km, 1.300 hm, 5.5 h Fahrtzeit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha, baguette am rucksack gehört dort zum guten ton 

ein paar jahre vorher und ein paar kilometer weiter südöstlich, transverdon mit extrakringel:


----------



## p100473 (31. Januar 2020)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> haha, baguette am rucksack gehört dort zum guten ton


Lac de Castellane- waren wir auch schon. Baguette gehört eben zu Frankreich.....

Also weiter...
Als wir an der Detroit Scharte- warum immer die auch so heisst- ankommen, ist es ziemlich kalt und die Regenwolken haben uns bald eingeholt.





Also weiter auf die Hochebene hinunter wo die Weideflächen mit den Lignin Seen liegen.














Und dann beginnt die Abfahrt von ca. 2 Stunden - allerdings kommt dann noch ein anstrengender Gegenanstieg von 300 hm. Der ist hart, vor allem wenn man wegen des Regens eingepackt ist.














Gleich nach dem Ende der trailabfahrt auf ca. 1.800 m kommt eine bewirtschaftete Hütte, wo wir endlich in Ruhe eine Pause machen und einen Kaffee trinken können. Inzwischen ist es fast 16 uhr. Alle sind gut drauf, weil sie den anspruchsvollen Tag gut gemeistert haben.

Wir rollen die Teerstraße runter nach Colmar les Alpes und beziehen unser Quartier im Hotel Martagon, etwas ausserhalb.

Hier noch ein paar Archivbilder von der ersten Tour- da war das Wetter etwas besser und wärmer


----------



## p100473 (1. Februar 2020)

*Tag 7 Colmar les alpes- Col d´Allos - Barcelonette : 70 km, 1.800 hm, 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Auch am 7 Tag sind wir mit Überquerung des Col Allos, 2,379 m nochmals im Hochgebirge, um ins Ubaye Tal zurückzukehren.




Heute ist das Wetter deutlich besser, was sich in positiver Stimmung in unserer Bike Gruppe niederschlägt.
Aber erst mal starten wir mit einem guten Frühstück aus unserer Unterkunft.





Von Colmar ins Dorf Allos (unten im Tal) gibt's einen "kleinen" Trail. Ich hatte aber vergessen, dass dieser mit 300 hm steilem Aufstieg, teils Schieben "erkämpft werden muss. Um das Grummeln meiner Leute nicht hören zu müssen, setze ich mich ein wenig ab und sehe zu, wie sie ihre bikes hochschieben.....

Da die kleine Abfahrt recht nett ist, ist das schnell wieder vergessen.






Ein Teil der Gruppe fährt von Allos die Passstraße hoch (ca. 1.000 hm), weil sie lieber gleichmäßig fahren wollen.
Für die anderen, habe ich eine Variante ausgesucht, die ich nicht kenne . Zuerst leichte Steigung auf Forstweg, dann steiler bis zum Forsthaus Valdemars, schließlich Schiebestrecke über die ROUGNOUSE Scharte, über 2.000 m, schließlich schöne Trailabfahrt, teils verblockt in den Skiort Foux ALLOS  und dann die letzten 500 hm auf der Passstrraße zum Col Allos.
Also diese Variante ist recht anstrengend, eigentlich anstrengender als in der Tourenbeschreibung dargestellt. Insofern bin ich froh, dass der Teil der Gruppe, die vom gestrigen Tag "Lac Lignin" genug gefordert war, sich selbständig gemacht hat.






















Oben werden wir von den anderen mit lautem Hallo gefeiert.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der anderen Variante zum Col Allos….











Da es bereits 16 Uhr ist, fahren wir einfach die Passstraße runter ins Ubaye Tal, rasant 1.000 hm Höhenmetervernichtung. In Jausiers besuchen wir wieder die Eisdiele mit glace artisanale und kommen an der Abzweigung zum Cime de la Bonette Rennradpass , 2.802 m vorbei.





Dann geht's ins Quartier, Hotel Bel Air in Jausiers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (1. Februar 2020)

*Tag 8 Jausiers - Col de Larche - Sambuco : 60 km, 1.600 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit*

Am letzten Tag der "offiziellen Route" fahren wir im Prinzip auf derselben Route wie Tag 1 über den Col de Larche zurück nach Sambuco- bei bester Sonne. Die Luft ist raus bei den meisten und sie wollen ankommen. Wer nicht so oft fährt, dem reichen 11.000 hm in der Woche, ist verständlich. der trail zwischen Jausiers und Meyronnes macht auch in gegengesetzter Richtung Spaß und wir probieren noch das eine und andere aus.


----------



## p100473 (1. Februar 2020)

Abschiedsessen in sambuco…..ein Genuss!!


----------



## p100473 (2. Februar 2020)

Es gab noch 2 Bonustage- wer wollte- mit wunderschönen Touren von Sambuco

*Tag 9: Neireissa      35 km, 1.400 hm*





Wir fahren das Stura Tal abwärts auf einem Karrenweg Richtung Vinadio. Am OE von Vinadio nach NW in die Berge, steil bergauf zuerst auf Teer bis in das beschauliche Neireissa Superiore (sehr schön).




Der Himmel ist infolge gestrigen Regens wunderbar klar.....












Eigentlich sollte es nur eine entspannte Tour geben. ABER ALS wir sehen, dass der Weg in Kehren den Grashang weiter und weiter hochgeht, wird uns klar, dass dies doch ziemlich anstrengend wird. Wie auch anders im Sturatal.....







Endlich am Pass ....


----------



## p100473 (2. Februar 2020)

Dann beginnt der Spaß und Sabine und Torsten sehen, warum sie sich zur Neireissa hocharbeiten mussten. Die Augen leuchten....


































Am späten Nachmittag sind wir wieder in Sambuco und genießen die Sonne des Nachmittags bei Eis und Espresso....
Das ist--- wie Urlaub.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Februar 2020)

Danke für die schönen Eindrücke und teilweise auch neuen Ideen.

Da haben sich unsere Touren an einigen Stellen gekreuzt. 
Ein paar andere Eindrücke aus der Region (Embrun - Nizza): 





						alpen-biken: Von Embrun nach Nizza
					

Provence/Westalpen: Von Embrun nach Nizza. Bilder, Tagebuch, Routenbeschreibung.




					alpen-biken.de
				




Die Rückreise ist in den Westalpen eigentlich kein Problem. In Frankreich ist das Ziel Nizza recht geschickt, dann geht es mit dem Mietwagen zurück. In Italien (z.B. Ventimiglia) gibt es reichlich Zugverbindungen. Das funktioniert entspannter, als von Rovereto aus.


----------



## sibu (6. Februar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> In Italien (z.B. Ventimiglia) gibt es reichlich Zugverbindungen. Das funktioniert entspannter, als von Rovereto aus.


Verbindungen gibt es reichlich (stündlich), wobei ein unverpacktes Rad nur in Nahverkerszügen mitgenommen werden darf. Ich bin letztes Jahr nach Ventimiglia gefahren und musste in Italien nur in Domodossola, Mailand, Turin und Savona umsteigen und der italienische Teil dauerte so um die sechs Stunden. Die Züge dort waren alle pünktlich, der deutsche IC vorher von Kiel nach Basel hatte zwei Stunden Verspätung.


----------



## p100473 (6. Februar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da haben sich unsere Touren an einigen Stellen gekreuzt.


Wenn du mal wieder in die Gegend kommst:
unser Tag 3 Seyne les alpes/Digne ist von den terres noires der Hammer: praktisch den ganzen Tag tolle Auf- und Abfahrten.
Und dann natürlich Tag 6 Lac Lignin. Lässt sich kaum toppen.....


----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2020)

In den Terre Noire und am Pas de la Faye (andere Richtung) bin ich gewesen.
Genau der Tag 6 hat es mir auch an getan. Dann allerdings in der anderen Richtung, also von Allos aus kommend.


----------



## p100473 (7. Februar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> n den Terre Noire und am Pas de la Faye (andere Richtung) bin ich gewesen.


Schon klar. Aber auch die terres noires sind groß und es gibt viele Routen. Wollte dir nur sagen, dass die Strecke Seyne les alpes/Digne praktisch den gesamten Tag durch die terres noires führt und das ist außergewöhnlich, nämlich Seyne/Verdaches=Teil 1, Verdaches/La Javie= teil 2, La Javie/Digne= Teil 3  mit 3 tollen Abfahrten auf diesem wunderbar griffigen Gestein. 










Und warum bist du Lac Lignin noch nicht gefahren?
Die Richtung ist bei dem Übergang rel. gleichgültig, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Februar 2020)

Hab mir das auf der Karte mal angeguggt. Hast du mal vor Ort einen Blick auf die Südabfahrt vom Lac Lignin geschaut oder sonst Informationen darüber? Man gelänge dann nach Aurent (da hat's sogar ne Refuge).


----------



## p100473 (7. Februar 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Südabfahrt vom Lac Lignin geschaut oder sonst Informationen darüber? Man gelänge dann nach Aurent (da hat's sogar ne Refuge).


Da gibt's ein you tube video- allerdings mit Schneeschuhen. Könnte gehen.


			https://www
		

.*youtube*.com/watch?v=D7fNEQu3reE

Aber wo willst du dann weiter? Die Abfahrt nach Colle St michel ist eigentlich so schön, dass man sie machen sollte.
Chemin de Soleil: Castellane/Vauplane/St Auban und dann weiter kennst du ja.


----------



## p100473 (7. Februar 2020)

Es gibt eine interessante Tagestour von Annot über Argenton und dann durch eine ganz tolle Schlucht aus so Art Kalkgestein in der Nähe des Col de Peloussis. Wenn du willst, scanne ich es dir ein (PM)- Beschreibung auf französisch. Aber das Interessanteste ist das Bild.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Februar 2020)

Reine Tagestouren interessieren mich nicht. Wenn ich es in was Größeres einbauen kann, dann schon.

Ich möchte beim nächsten Mal vom Col Allos in Richtung Valberg und hatte mir da den Col de Champs inkl. Abfahrt nach Entraunes zurecht gelegt. Zumindest möchte ich nördlich des Var bleiben. Daher mein Interesse.


----------



## p100473 (8. Februar 2020)

Fast Jede Tagestour lässt sich irgendwo einbauen. Sind ja nur Anregungen, was es wo zu sehen gibt.....
Ich meine nicht, dass du diese TT fahren sollst.
Und Argenton liegt ja gerade unterhalb von diesem Aurent, das du angesprochen hast.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Februar 2020)

Alles richtig, deshalb wäre der Scan bei mir in guten Händen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (14. Februar 2020)

*Tag 10 Bonustour Becchi Rossi : 1.400 hm/40 km/5 h*

Solltet ihr mal in die Gegend kommen, als Abschluss eine absolut geile Sache!




Zuerst gemächlich , dann steiler auf Forstweg in den gottverlassenen Weiler Murenz.
















Kurz hinter Murenz beginnt die steile GTA zur *Becchi Rossi, 2.261 m* . Teils fahrbar, teils absolut am Limit. Aber immer so, dass man eigentlich nicht vom bike absteigen will.




















Schließlich ist man oberhalb der Waldgrenze und hat phantastische Weitblicke ins Valle di Stura  und nach Westen, Frankreich Richtung Mercantour Nationalpark.














Unerwartet sind wir an der Passhöhe der Becchi Rossi 
Ich glaube die heisst so wegen des rötlichen Felsens.....kann das sein?


----------



## p100473 (23. Februar 2020)

Als Abschluss dieser wunderschönen Tour noch die Bilder von der wunderschönen Abfahrt..... Dazu braucht man glaube ich nicht so viel sagen.




















Es geht zunächst in einen steilen Hang, wo der Trail schmal  und etwas unübersichtlich im hohen Gras verläuft.





Dann schwenkt er nach Westen  in einen wunderschönen Lärchenwald, wo er ziemlich hangparallel auf den  Forneris Bach zuläuft. 
Eine wunderschöne einsame Landschaft. 
Nach der Bachüberquerung kommt ein kleines Schiebestück bergauf und es geht weiter auf den Weiler Ferrere zu, den wir von weitem im Talkessel bereits liegen sehen. 












In Ferrere angekommen  befindet sich ein wunderbar gelegenes "posto Tappa" . Da wir heute nur eine Tagestour machen, genießen wir die Ruhe und den Ausblick und lassen die vergangenen Tage nochmals an uns vorbeiziehen. Das ist ein würdiger Abschluss unserer Tourenwoche- na ja eigentlich waren es ja fast 2 Wochen.











Im Hintergrund die angezuckerten Berge da geht's zum Passübergang nach Frankreich, dem 2.506 m hohen Col de PURIAC. da sich dort aber der Mercantour Nationalpark anschließt, weiß ich nicht, ob das nur eine Einbahnstraße ist, oder ob man da nicht- zumindest laufend- eine Rundtour machen könnte .

Beim Kartenstudium stelle ich jedenfalls fest, dass es im Stura Tal noch einige unentdeckte Pässe und Hochgebirgsseen gibt, die es im Rahmen einer Mehrtagestour zu entdecken gibt. Einige hat Achim (Zahn) in einem seiner Bücher beschrieben, u.a. auch die Strecke einer Mountainbikeveranstaltung - den RAMPIDOC- der über den Colle Puriac führt und dann wieder ins Stura Tal nach Argentera zurück. 
Also wenn wir mehr Zeit haben , kommen wir mal wieder hier zurück.....


----------



## Fubbes (20. Januar 2022)

@p100473 
Zwecks Kürzung der Route: 
Ist die Etappe von Seyne nach Digne wirklich so toll, dass man das fahren sollte?
Terre Noire muss sein, ist klar, aber das erste Stück bis Draix ist vermutlich vernachlässigbar.

Du hast mir ja schon vorgeschlagen, bei mir im Mittelteil zu kürzen. Das geht natürlich ebenfalls; zwischen Entraunes und Valberg, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Aber mir erscheint der Streckenverlauf runder, wenn ich in Digne starte, statt irgendwo in der Pampa aka Seyne les Alpes.

(Am Ende gibt natürlich die Rückreise den Ausschlag, wo der Start sein muss. Von Nizza nach Gap kann man einen Mietwagen nehmen. Das spräche für Seyne. Wie ich von Nizza nach Digne zurück käme, ist mir noch nicht klar. Stuntzi hat mal was von Bus ab Marseille erzählt. Das muss ich noch recherchieren.)


----------



## p100473 (20. Januar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ist die Etappe von Seyne nach Digne wirklich so toll, dass man das fahren sollte?


Hi @Fubbes ,
das ist halt immer Ansichtssache. Ich will den Tag auch nicht noch mehr hypen und dann sagst du mir "lahme Kiste. So was bin ich schon xMal gefahren".
Habe mir die Bilder nochmals angesehen. Ich fand den Tag in der Gesamtheit geil mit 3 Abfahrten, die sich in der Intensität nach Digne steigern, total einsame Landschaft, unberührte Gegend, natürlich tolles Wetter, keine Verfahrer. da waren jedenfalls alle begeistert - was z.B. bei Lac de Lignin nicht so war, obwohl die Abfahrt dort runter an sich weit spektakulärer ist. das war schon wieder zu anstrengend und natürlich war das Wetter nicht so gut, die Gruppe hat sich auseinandergezogen und es wurde ihnen kalt.
Die 3 Teile sind ja

Seyne/Verdaches : spektakuläre Abfahrt durch Kiefernwald und aufgelassenes Bachbett, aber nicht so lang
Verdaches/La Javie (Mittag) : schon sehr spektakuläre "Terres Noires Abfahrt"
La Javie/Draix/Digne: anspruchsvoll- ohne Worte (siehe Bericht)
Ich kann das insofern schlecht vergleichen, weil ich die weiteren Tage deiner Tour nicht kenne und noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, bei "Stuntzi" nachzulesen/Karte anzusehen.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ich kann das insofern schlecht vergleichen, weil ich die weiteren Tage deiner Tour nicht kenne und noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, bei "Stuntzi" nachzulesen/Karte anzusehen.


Du hast mich fast schon überzeugt 😊

Konkret würde ich bei mir die Etappe von Entraunes nach Valberg kürzen und durchs Tal der Var fahren.
Eigentlich hatte ich das so geplant:


 
Entraunes - Col des Trente Souches - Châteauneuf ist auch Stuntzi gefahren. Da gibt es ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke:





						Solix - Frühlingsurlaub in der Provence
					

07.06. 18:30 Camp bei Colmars am oberen Verdon, 1300m   Nachdem glücklich überstandenen Hunde-Intermezzo rolle ich weiter auf einer Piste...   ... in den Weiler "Tartonne", hier mit seinem Hauptplatz und dem "Dom". Die kleinen Dörfer auf dem Chemins du Soleil in der Provence kann man nicht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Noch ein Frage an dich: Du bist mit einem ziemlich gemischten Team unterwegs gewesen. Vermutlich sind die Etappen daher für mich ohne Zeitprobleme zu schaffen. 
Außerdem ist deine Provence-Runde ein gewaltiger Kontrast zur Hochalpenplanung, die du aktuell betreibst 🧐


----------



## p100473 (21. Januar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Noch ein Frage an dich: Du bist mit einem ziemlich gemischten Team unterwegs gewesen. Vermutlich sind die Etappen daher für mich ohne Zeitprobleme zu schaffen.


Hat sich halt so ergeben. Ein Mal im Jahr versuche ich eine "einfachere" , aber landschaftlich schöne Tour zu planen, die Leuten gefallen könnte, die schon öfters mit mir unterwegs waren. Und vor allem: wo auch meine Frau mitfahren kann. Ihr macht biken in der Sonne schlicht mehr Spaß als biken bei Regen o.ä. Und da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit in Südfrankreich auf gutes Wetter doch rel. hoch.
So sind die Touren "Chemin de Soleil" 1-3 Genfer See-Grenoble/Vercors/Sisteron-Nizza und Morvan entstanden. Und als "Best of" eben der Ubaye- Cross. Bzw. letztes Jahr das Luberon und dieses Jahr werden es die Vogesen. 
Es gibt halt Menschen, die auch gerne biken und nicht unbedingt Hochgebirge und Gipfel brauchen, um happy zu sein. Darum geht´s doch. Und ich finde es immer gut, Leuten etwas zu zeigen, was für sie neu ist und wo sie sich nicht selbst mit der Planung befassen brauchen.
Klar bist du zu zweit weit zügiger unterwegs. Insofern keinerlei Probleme das am Tag zu schaffen bzw. kannst du problemlos noch Streckenteile aufstocken- wenn du entsprechende Unterkunft findest. Und das ist in der Provcence gar nicht so einfach. Es gibt natürlich die Gite de France. Mitten auf dem Land ist es da schon sinnvoll, das vorher abzuchecken.
Wir hatten da wirklich "spannende Unterkünfte" dabei, bei denen es ziemlich hilfreich ist, zumindest sich ein wenig auf französisch verständlich machen zu können. Aber da wirst du sicher noch Tipps kriegen.


----------



## thomaximilian (22. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Fubbes,
Bin vor vielen Jahren ein sehr ähnliche Strecke gefahren, Gap - Seyne - Verdaches - Draix - Tartonne - Colmars - Guillaumes - Valberg - Ilonse - Utelle etc. (leider kein Track vorhanden). Ich will's Dir nicht unnötig schwer machen aber ich hätte genau andersrum geraten. Kann alles was @p100473 zum Teil Seyne -> Digne sagt bestätigen, aber man ist trotzdem viel im Wald und meistens unten im Tal. Aber nach Seyne muss Du ja auch erst mal kommen, wenn der Mietwagen in Gap zurückbleibt. Das Stück von Gap habe ich auf der D900B und D900C runtergerissen, das war wirklich nicht der Hit. Im Vergleich finde ich die Gegend zwischen Verdon- und Vésubietal klar besser, es ist alpiner und landschaftlich echt toll. Ich würde den Schwerpunkt dort setzen. Ich bin damals wegen Regen ab Entraunes Straße gefahren, so wie Du abkürzen willst. Kenne also die Stunzi Variante nicht, würde sie aber liebend gerne nachholen. Die Franzosen fahren übrigens ab dem Col des trente souches weiter zur Cime de Chamousillon (siehe vttour, hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gesehen). Von dort gibt es "terres grises" Passagen nach Chateauneuf d'Entraunes. Das wäre ein Ersatz für die verpassten terres noires von Tag 1 (außerdem hättest Du dann das Triple der farbigen Erden komplett   )
Nur ein Gedanke, aber ich verstehe auch wenn Du lieber auf die bewährten Tipps eines alten Hasen wie p100473 hörst    Vielleicht entscheidet es sich wirklich durch das Rückreise-Modell.


----------



## p100473 (22. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> ist trotzdem viel im Wald und meistens unten im Tal.


Seyne/Verdaches wie gesagt ist Abfahrt im Kiefernwald
Verdaches/La Javie  ist aber Abfahrt in den Terres noires ohne Wald
La Javie /Digne ist alleine schon die Auffahrt spektakulär, auch anspruchsvoll und anstrengend. Abfahrt so drei Viertel in freier Landschaft und erst im unteren Teil wieder durch einen Kiefern? wald , bevor man auf die Straße nach Digne rein trifft. Ob es da noch weitere Möglichkeiten gibt, diese zu vermeiden - jedoch wenig Verkehr- müsste ich nochmals schauen.
@thomaximilian wie meinst du "man ist größtenteils im Tal"? Es sind 3 Auffahrten , die aus den entsprechenden Tälern hochgehen, aber praktisch ohne große Straßennutzung, und 3 Abfahrten.  Es lässt sich natürlich nicht mit Hochgebirgstouren vergleichen, wo man Gipfel und Ausblicke kilometerweit - bei gutem Wetter- hat.
Ich kann euch aber auch den Track nochmals anheften, wenn gewünscht. Aber @Fubbes hat ihn ja.

Wenn im weiteren Verlauf der Tour noch schönere Landschaften und noch tollere Abfahrten kommen, umso besser. Dann würde ich auch lieber die nehmen. Das wird @Fubbes als alter Tourenhase schon gut machen und ich bin gespannt auf seine Strecke und den Bericht und die Bilder....

Für mich ist nur immer wichtig, Straßen zu vermeiden- außer es sind absolute Nebenstraßen ohne großen Verkehr. So was soll es in F ja öfters mal geben.... Na ja, ihr kennt mich ja inzwischen. Jeder hat eben so seine Marotten... und das ist auch gut so und dann sich jeder in diesem Kanal das raussuchen, was einem gefällt.


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Die Franzosen fahren übrigens ab dem Col des trente souches weiter zur Cime de Chamousillon (siehe vttour, hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gesehen).


Habe ich nicht gesehen. Danke. Ich fand die Schluchtbilder von Stuntzi schon so Klasse, dass ich auch die Abfahrt durchs Tal nehmen würde. Die Terre Grises gibt es wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man oben rum kommt.


thomaximilian schrieb:


> Aber nach Seyne muss Du ja auch erst mal kommen, wenn der Mietwagen in Gap zurückbleibt.


Da sind wir beim Start sehr flexibel. Das private Auto bleibt nämlich dort stehen wo es los geht, und wir sammeln das auf dem Rückweg einfach wieder ein. Danach erst kommt der Mietwagen zurück nach Gap.

Es gäbe noch eine Möglichkeit, um den Start in Digne zu machen und die Terre Noire mit zu nehmen. Nämlich nicht zum Pas de la Faye, sondern ebenfalls auf den Spuren von Stuntzi von Les Dourbes durch die Terre Noire nach Draix und dann über den Col de la Cine nach Tartonne. Das wäre perfekt, doch leider kenne ich diese Variante schon. Die Abfahrt vom Pas de la Faye kenne ich nicht, weshalb ich das gerne machen würde.

Vielleicht kann ich stattdessen auch gegen Ende etwas quetschen. Vom Col de Turini sollte man z.B. an einem Tag bis Menton kommen. Hängt ein bisschen von den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ab. 
Die sind in der Provence tatsächlich knifflig. Auf Booking.com ist im Moment fast nix zu bekommen. Vermutlich noch zu früh. Meine genaue Reisezeit steht auch noch nicht fest. Irgendwann Anfang Juli. 
Die Verständigung in den Gites ist auch immer lustig. Mein Französisch ist für Konversationen nämlich nicht zu gebrauchen.

Übrigens sind alle Ideen willkommen, egal wie alt die Hasen sind 😉


----------



## thomaximilian (22. Januar 2022)

@p100473 ich wollte den Teil nicht schlechter machen als er ist. Dein Bericht weckt zurecht Interesse für diese tolle und eher unbekannte Gegend. Vielleicht hatte ich es etwas unterbewertet, weil es bei mir Teil eines langen Transfertags aus dem Dévoluy war. Ich glaube, ich muss auch mal wieder hin, nach jetzt 12 Jahren   


p100473 schrieb:


> wie meinst du "man ist größtenteils im Tal"


Ich meinte das so: @Fubbes grübelt, an welcher Stelle er etwas abzwacken soll. Draix und Umgebung kennt er schon. Was für ihn an diesem Tag ab Seyne *neu dazu* käme, ist eben schon viel im Wald und eher im Talraum. Dafür gibts im Var-Tal guten, wenn nicht besseren Ersatz. Die Täler sind tiefer, die Berge enger beinander, Dörfer teils villages perchées. Man kommt als Biker höher rauf und terres grises gibts obendrein. Das finde ich eben in Summe schöner, das wollte ich rein subjektiv mitteilen.
Außerdem toll, dass man in diesem Forum wirklich für jeden Winkel noch jemanden für den Austausch findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (22. Januar 2022)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Außerdem toll, dass man in diesem Forum wirklich für jeden Winkel noch jemanden für den Austausch findet


das finde ich auch. das Problem finde ich meist, sich wieder mit all den Gegenden zu beschäftigen- und das oft parallel.... Ich brauche ja immer eine Zeit lang, bis ich einen Einhängepunkt für den Toureneinstieg finde. Aktuell liegen in meinem Büro so viele Karten um mich herum, dass meine Frau mich so langsam als "Messie" betrachtet.... Sonst sind die immer schön verstaut im "Touren- und Kartenarchiv". 
Ich werde jetzt zu dem Thema auch keine Argumente mehr bringen, sondern eher die Teile deiner Tour mal befahren wollen, die ich noch nicht kenne ...irgendwann.
Weil dieses Jahr steht ja  zunächst "Aosta und Vogesen" auf dem Programm.


----------



## thomaximilian (22. Januar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Terre Grises gibt es wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man oben rum kommt.



laut vttour gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, einen kleinen Teil terres grises auch ohne den Weg oben rum einzubauen.

1) den GR52 ab les Tourres. Hier terres grises im letzten Teil vor Chateauneuf
http://www.vttour.fr/sentiers/les-tourres-chateauneuf-d-entraunes-gr52a,6443.html
2) Kurz vor Chateauneuf abkürzen in den Graben direkt auf den Weg nach Hivernasses
http://www.vttour.fr/sentiers/gorges-de-saucha-negra-borne-193,6807.html

Auffällig: zu beiden Wegen ist kein einziger Bericht zu finden. Die fahren wie gesagt alle oben entlang. 2) würde ich riskieren, aber das lohnt kaum. 1) der GR52A könnte ein Isohypsen-Trail der nervigen Sorte sein, sonst wäre der beliebter. Würde ich nicht riskieren und auch lieber die Piste nehmen.

Es wird sicher gut, bin gespannt wie Du Dich entscheidest - und in welchem Fred


----------



## Fubbes (5. Februar 2022)

@thomaximilian
Laut Strava-Heatmap sind auch die oberen Wege einigermaßen frequentiert. Mir wird das an dem Tag aber zu viel. Bin überhaupt unschlüssig, ob nicht doch der Weg durchs Tal der Var sinnvoller ist. Stuntzis Bericht vom Col des Trente Souches hat bei mir kein absolutes "Machenwollen" verursacht.
Hab's aber mal drinen gelassen.

Ich habe also nichts gekürzt, aber meine Tage 5 bis 8 nun auf 3 Tage zusammengeschoben:

1. Seyne les alpes - Digne: 53 km, 1.350 hm, 5,5 h
2. Digne - Colle St Michel: ca. 60 km, 2.300 hm, 6 h
3. Colle St Michel - Lignin - Entraunes: ca. 45 km, 2.000 hm, 6 h
4. Entraunes - Valberg: ca. 1.950 hm, 40 km
5. Valberg - Rimplas (Valdebore): 50 km, 2.050 hm
6. Rimplas (Valdebore) - Col de Turini: 50 km, 2.500 hm
7. Col de Turini - Menton: 1.400 hm, 53 km

Ich bleibe mal in dem Thread, wenn @p100473 nichts dagegen hat.


----------



## p100473 (5. Februar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bleibe mal in dem Thread, wenn @p100473 nichts dagegen hat


Wieso soll ich da was dagegen haben? Ich habe zu solchen Dingen eine andere Einstellung wie die meisten. Es geht doch ums Biken und den hierzu gehörenden Gedankenaustausch. Ich finde es sinnvoller, wenn Fragen zu ähnlichen Routen in einem Thema besprochen werden. Wie soll ich sonst Kommentare aus anderen/ähnlichen Themen wieder finden? Aber wahrscheinlich blicke ich da schlichtweg zu wenig durch. 
Zum Glück gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Infoquellen, ich meine jetzt andere bekannte Biker, die hier ihre Erfahrungen gar nicht teilen.... man fühlt sich mitunter wie ein "Bindeglied" zwischen unterschiedlichen Welten.


----------



## thomaximilian (9. Februar 2022)

@Fubbes das schaut doch ziemlich rund (und sportlich) aus  
Bin vor allem auf den Trail in die Gorges du Cians gespannt. Weißt Du schon welchen Du probieren willst? Im Solix-Thread blieb Deine Frage glaub unbeantwortet. Ich kann auch nix beitragen, hatte mich damals beide nicht getraut und eine Piste weiter nördlich genommen (zu wenig Infos, stuntzi war erst später dort).
Wünsche gutes Gelingen, wann war das nochmal geplant?


----------



## Fubbes (10. Februar 2022)

@thomaximilian 
Ich werde dem Track von Stuntzi folgen, also dem unteren Weg. Er hat ihn in die Trailsuppe gepackt und die Heatmap von Strava ist da auch eindeutig. Oben sind nur dünne Spuren.
Die Höhenmeter sollten schon funktionieren, die Auffahrten sind ja oft auf Asphalt. Wenn nicht, wird unterwegs gekürzt. Da mein Mitfahrer hoch gut doppelt so schnell ist, wie ich, bin ich selbst der limitierende Faktor.

Den Link zum Track hatte ich bisher nur im Stuntzi-Thread veröffentlicht. Nun auch noch hier:





						alpen-biken: Map
					






					alpen-biken.de
				




Die Etappen sind zwar noch die originalen 8 Stück. Aber die Linie ist unverändert.
Die erste Etappe ist für mich bis auf die Terre-Noir auch noch Verhandlungssache. Vielleicht starten wir auch am Col Saint-Jean oder direkt in Digne. Bis Juli ist ja noch Zeit.

Noch eine Frage zum Schluss: Die französische Bahn und Fahrräder passt ja oft nicht zusammen. Soweit ich recherchieren konnte, ist das Stück von Menton nach Nizza aber möglich. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum Schluss: Die französische Bahn und Fahrräder passt ja oft nicht zusammen. Soweit ich recherchieren konnte, ist das Stück von Menton nach Nizza aber möglich. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Die meisten Regionalzüge "TER" nehmen Fahrräder mit und dann sogar umsonst. Auf der Seite der TER-Sud ("Pendant mon voyage" -> "Comment voyager avec mon vélo") werden zwei Einschränkungen gemacht: Der Zug darf nicht überfüllt sein und in Bussen (inklusive Schienenversatzverkehr) werden keine Räder mitgenommen. Ich selber bin nur weiter im Norden unterwegs gewesen (Bourg St. Maurice nach Genf) und da war es in allen Regionalzügen problemlos möglich.


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2022)

Zum Col de Turini fällt mir noch was ein: Da oben gibt es drei Hotels, wobei eins 2019 gerade geschlossen wurde (das Erste "Trois Vallées", Besitzerwechsel?).






.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Falls ihr auf der Etappe Zeit habt oder abends relativ früh ankommt: Die Panorama-Schleife um den Authion hat Aussicht bis nach Korsika und man muss nicht alles auf der Straße fahren. Gerade wenn man nur zur Aussicht möchte und wenig Verkehr ist, kann man gegen die Einbahn zum Fort und auf Forstweg zurück.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Februar 2022)

@sibu 
Sportlicher Vorschlag. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, sind es zum Turini schon 2.500 hm. 
Aber danke für den Tipp. Ich kann das ja meinem Begleiter empfehlen, falls er sich oben langweilt bis zu meiner Ankunft 🙃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (11. Februar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum Schluss: Die französische Bahn und Fahrräder passt ja oft nicht zusammen. Soweit ich recherchieren konnte, ist das Stück von Menton nach Nizza aber möglich. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Das hab ich auch schon gemacht. 
War kein Problem !  
( allerdings 2019 )


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2022)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass auch viele Touren in Sisteron starten.
Gibt es sowas wie eine Standardroute von Sisteron nach Digne les Bains?
Ich bin nur neugierig. Nicht am umplanen. Man muss sich im Moment halt etwas ablenken.
Habe allerdings gesehen, dass es in Sisteron auch eine Mietwagenstation gibt. Logistisch wäre das ebenfalls gut.


----------



## p100473 (2. März 2022)

Klar! Meine!
Sorry - joke in deprimierenden Zeiten. Die Route aus VTOPO.
Wenn du infos bräuchtest, muss ich mal in meinen alten Tracks/Tourenberichten kramen. Evtl. ist die Strecke auch in einem meiner Tourenberichte hier im Netz (Chemin de soleil Teil 3).


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2022)

@p100473 
Hast du mal gekramt? Oder kannst einen Link auf den Bericht weitergeben?


----------



## p100473 (10. März 2022)

Ich krame am WE- muss gerade eine Veranstaltung/Spendenaktion für Ukraine Hilfe vorbereiten....


----------



## p100473 (13. März 2022)

Habe gekramt: hier unsere Route in 2 Tagen.
Unser Startpunkt war ja in Laragne bzw. einer sehr guten Gite oberhalb von Laragne. Am ersten Tag hatten wir totalen Regen- war so das Ende der "Provence-Regenzeit". Bis zur Gite in St Genis waren wir "total durch"- auch eine sehr gute Gite. Quartiere hatte ich vorher erkundet. 
2. Tag war dann gutes Wetter. Aber die Trails total verschlammt. St Genis/Digne - der Tag hat es in sich.
Ist zwar nicht die direkte Route. Aber empfehlenswert.
Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. März 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Habe gekramt: hier unsere Route in 2 Tagen.
> Unser Startpunkt war ja in Laragne bzw. einer sehr guten Gite oberhalb von Laragne. Am ersten Tag hatten wir totalen Regen- war so das Ende der "Provence-Regenzeit". Bis zur Gite in St Genis waren wir "total durch"- auch eine sehr gute Gite. Quartiere hatte ich vorher erkundet.
> 2. Tag war dann gutes Wetter. Aber die Trails total verschlammt. St Genis/Digne - der Tag hat es in sich.
> Ist zwar nicht die direkte Route. Aber empfehlenswert.
> Fragen?


Danke dir. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es gebrauchen kann. 
In einem Tag von Sisteron nach Digne ginge wohl irgendwie. Allerdings bekomme ich die Terre Noire dann wieder nicht gescheit unter.

Im Moment liegt die Planung auch etwas brach. Erstens habe ich fast alles komplett. Zweitens ist das Interesse an Reisevorbereitungen beim aktuellen Weltgeschehen eher nicht vorhanden. Macht aber nix, ist ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## p100473 (17. März 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Zweitens ist das Interesse an Reisevorbereitungen beim aktuellen Weltgeschehen eher nicht vorhanden


So geht es mir auch. jeden Morgen aufstehen und wieder Bilder von Zerstörung, Flucht, Tod und Trauer zu sehen, ist irgendwo desolat.
Inzwischen freue ich mich mehr auf die Spendenaktion, die wir organisieren als auf eine Bike Reise. Aber ich finde es angemessen. Wobei aktuell natürlich biken weiterhin das einzige ist, was mich ablenkt und wo ich mir bewusst werde, welches unglaubliche Glück wir (noch) haben, in einem freien Land leben zu dürfen. 
Raus und niemand sehen und nur dem Rauschen der Bäume zuzuhören und die Sch... rauszuschwitzen.
was heisst "Gute Nacht" auf ukrainisch....? Ich suche es raus als kleinen Beitrag der Solidarität.


----------



## p100473 (17. März 2022)

na dobranich! Betonung auf dem "a"!


----------



## Fubbes (17. Mai 2022)

Ich mal wieder.
Da die Mietwagenpreise für diesen Sommer ziemlich uncool sind, habe ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen den "Train Chemins de fer de Provence" entdeckt. Der fährt von Nizza nach Digne les Bains.
Da Digne als Tourstartort auch nicht komplett verkehrt wäre, interessiert natürlich, ob man in dem Zug Fahrräder mitnehmen kann.
Ich habe zwar mal eine Anfrage gestellt, aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der das bereits weiß.


----------



## p100473 (17. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die noch fährt. 
Wir sind ein mal mit der Bahn dort gefahren. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob das die "Tr Ch Pro" war. 
Normalerweise kannst du in F außer im TGV (dort nur auseinander geschraubt) immer bikes mitnehmen. 
Deshalb plane ich auch immer "Rundtour". Aber das Thema hatten wir schon mal....
Ich habe meinen eigenen "Logistik Beauftragten" für solche Recherchen.


----------



## Frankentourer (18. Mai 2022)

Glaube, das ist eine Buslinie, und vor 5-6 Jahren hat kein Bus in der Provence offiziell Fahrräder mitgenommen.


----------



## Ventoux. (18. Mai 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die noch fährt.


Doch die fährt noch, wir sind im März durch dieses Tal gefahren und den Train des Pignes (Pinienzapfenzug) öfter gesehen. Ob er allerdings Fahrräder tranportiert weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Ventoux. (18. Mai 2022)

Hier noch grad einen Link zu vielen Informationen betreffen Fahrradtransport in Frankreich gefunden, offenbar auch der Pinienzapfenzug. 








						Nachhaltig in Frankreich reisen
					

Schon mal das Rad im Zug mitgenommen? Mit Bahn und Rad reist es sich besonders nachhaltig! Doch was ist bei der Fahrradmitnahme im Zug zu beachten?




					www.france-ecotours.com


----------



## Fubbes (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe die Antwort:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not possible at the moment to transport mounted bicycles on board our trains.
> The only way at this time would be to remove the front and rear wheels and wrap it in a package so that it is considered hand luggage.
> ...


----------



## sibu (18. Mai 2022)

Der Train des Pignes nimmt Räder nur zerlegt mit (Vorder- und Hinterrad muss raus)

Edit: Sehe gerade die Antwort auf Englisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2022)

@p100473 
Ich hadere immer noch mit dem Touranfang. Da ich durchaus bereit bin, das Rad zu zerlegen, um mit diesem Zug zurück zu fahren (kurz vor Digne ist Schienenersatzverkehr mit dem Bus), fällt Seyne aus und ich muss noch mal basteln, weil Start in Dinge.
Deine Linie durch die Terre Noir von Draix über Archail nach Digne erscheint mir grundsätzlich etwas unglücklich, da es dabei tendenziell bergauf geht. Findest du nicht auch, dass der südliche Einstieg von Le Villard kommend, den auch Stunzi beim ersten Mal genommen hat, besser geeignet ist? Man kommt dann in Archail raus. Ich kam beim letzten Mal vom Pas Archail, das war natürlich super und deckt sich damit weiter unten.

Wenn ich es so mache (also über Le Villard), dann schreit das förmlich nach dam Col de la Cine, was ich eigtl. nicht noch mal möchte. Ein Nacht in Tartonne würde aber ermöglichen, am Tag drauf den Sommet de Maurel noch dazwischen zu schalten mit der schönen Abfahrt nach St. André.
Oder am ersten Tag nur eine Rundtour und zurück nach Digne. Dann den zweiten Tag via Pas de la Faye wie geplant nach Colle Saint-Michel, mit sportlichen 2.300 hm und ohne Maurel.
Vielleicht tu ich den (mir unbekannten) Faye etwas überbewerten. Abfahrt Col de la Cine nach Tartonne ist vielleicht auch nett? Es müssen ja nicht jedesmal Patous dort herumlaufen. Außerdem steh ich mehr auf sinnvolle Linien als Kringel.

(Interpretiere ich das richtig, dass du auch Jahrgang 73 bist?)


----------



## p100473 (24. Mai 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Findest du nicht auch, dass der südliche Einstieg von Le Villard kommend, den auch Stunzi beim ersten Mal genommen hat, besser geeignet ist?


Sorry, bin aktuell mit dem Bike (länger) unterwegs und kann dir erst wieder am 01.06. antworten. Letztlich ist in der Gegend das meiste schön und entspannend. Das machst du schon!
Alles weitere mal per PM....


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2022)

Wir nehmen uns nun doch einen Mietwagen für die Rückfahrt. Damit ist der Start sehr flexibel.

@p100473 
Sag mir bitte noch eines:
Du bist ja schon von Sisteron als auch von Seyne nach Digne gefahren. Welche Strecke hat dir besser gefallen?


----------



## p100473 (6. Juni 2022)

Gerade wieder aus den Vogesen zurück- und gedanklich noch dort.
Zu deiner Frage:* eindeutig Strecke Seyne les Alpes/Digne  mit den geilen Abfahrten und der Route durch diese einsame Naturlandschaft.*
Von Sisteron sind wir in 2 Tagen nach Digne. Das war der Tag mit dem Wolkenbruch. Wir haben in St Genies übernachtet. Auch von dort tolle Abfahrt ins Tal der Vanson. Dann aber auch lange Schiebestrecke auf einen Pass (1.250 m) , Name müsste ich nachsehen.
Aber von Seyne ist praktisch alles fahrbar. Das ist wirklich ein absolut geiler Tag. Da waren alle happy.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2022)

@p100473 
Die Strecke von Seyne nach Digne ist ja Wahnsinn. Trail overflow. Es war eigentlich schon zuviel. Danke dir.
Zuviel zeigt auch das Thermometer, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2022)

Das Aiglon in Digne existiert übrigens nicht mehr.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2022)

@p100473 
S. Michel - Lacs de Lignin - Entraunes 
Erneut Trails bis man nicht mehr kann 
Danke für den Tipp. Diese Richtung erscheint mir auch als die sinnvollere, da man am See die meiste Arbeit hinter sich hat. Und wenn man weiter ins Tal der Var möchte, geht es auch nicht anders.


----------



## baraber (7. Juli 2022)

Dieses Jahr keine Live-Berichte??


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr keine Live-Berichte??


Nope. Entschuldigung. Etappen sind etwas auf Kante gestrickt. Das bekomme ich zeitlich nicht hin. 
Nun ist's eh zu spät. Tag 5 ist um. Heute Baisse de Barrot. Wirklich lange harte Arbeit bis in die Cian Schlucht. Muss nicht noch mal sein. Was Stuntzi als Holy Trail preist, wird spätestens wenn man ein festes Ziel erreichen möchte, zum Stresstest. 
Und 1.000 hm am Stück rauf sind jenseits der 40 Grad auch kein großer Spaß mehr. 
Sitze nun in Valdeblore. Morgen zum Col de Turini. Aber etwas gekürzt, denke ich. Die Tour hat einfach zu viel Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (11. Juli 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ie Strecke von Seyne nach Digne ist ja Wahnsinn. Trail overflow. Es war eigentlich schon zuviel. Danke dir.





Fubbes schrieb:


> S. Michel - Lacs de Lignin - Entraunes
> Erneut Trails bis man nicht mehr kann


Freut mich, wenn ich dir gute Routen Tipps geben konnte. Ich habe dir ja gesagt, dass die Strecke absolut geil ist. Bis ich das zusammengestellt hatte, hat es eine Weile gedauert. 
Aktuell habe ich mich etwas um die Vogesen gekümmert. das ist etwas näher von uns aus - nur 4 h Fahrtzeit statt 8- 9 h nach Südfrankreich. Auch dort haben wir total geile Trails gefunden . Völlig anderer Charakter als Haute Provence, aber auch sehr abwechslungsreich. Wieder VTOPO Buch.


Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Aiglon in Digne existiert übrigens nicht mehr.


Aiglon war jetzt nicht der Hit. Aber zweckmäßig und nicht so teuer. Wo bist du/ihr untergekommen?
Da hatten wir auf der Route bessere Unterkünfte.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juli 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Aiglon war jetzt nicht der Hit. Aber zweckmäßig und nicht so teuer. Wo bist du/ihr untergekommen?
> Da hatten wir auf der Route bessere Unterkünfte.


Du hattest da was von Stammhotel geschrieben. Ich war direkt nebenan im Provence. Das ist voll ok. 

Auch die anderen Tage waren super, wobei ich da teilweise von Stuntzi abgewichen bin, nachdem wir gemerkt haben, dass das zuviel würde. Mein Mitfahrer hatte auch seit der Schiebeorgie zu den Seen kaputte Schuhe, die wir nicht mal in Valberg ersetzen konnten. Da war es nötig auf Schieben zu verzichten. Immerhin kam er mit mir ins Ziel! Kein Rettungshubschrauber. Tolle Schlussabfahrt!
Demnächst mehr. Ich werde detaillierter berichten.


----------



## p100473 (12. Juli 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du hattest da was von Stammhotel geschrieben. Ich war direkt nebenan im Provence.


"Stammhotel" war etwas übertrieben. Wir waren 3 mal in Digne und 3 mal im Aiglon. Ist das Einfachste wenn der Chef dich kennt.
Aber ok, nächstes Mal also "H. Provence"....
Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt, weil es noch Abschnitte von Stuntzi gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.
Muss jetzt aber erst mal Vogesen verarbeiten und dann geht es hoffentlich weiter in die Westalpen- mein Freund Michel ist noch auf "Kur"- hat Probleme mit seinem Fuß. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht umplanen. Alleine möchte ich die Tour nicht fahren.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juli 2022)

@p100473
Als Teaser kann ich zumindest schon mal sagen, dass ich meine Route, die ja eine Kombi aus deiner und dem Solix nach Menton von Stunzi war, als klasse Provence-Durchquerung empfehlen kann. Sehr abwechslungsreich, mit den verschiedenen Erden, den hochalpinen Lac Lignin, und den typischen geilen Provence-Sträßchen und Dörfchen. Extrem viele Trailabfahrten waren es auch.
Die erste Übernachtung und der Start in Selonnet (neben Seyne) machen allerdings die Rückfahrt etwas fummelig, wobei wir dabei noch mal einiges unserer Tour wiedergesehen haben. 
Ein Tag mehr und ein Start in Gap würden das vereinfachen.
Mit meinen beiden Provence-Touren habe ich jetzt aber das meiste dort gesehen. Die Gegend ist mal abgehakt.


----------



## p100473 (13. Juli 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist mal abgehakt.


Sag niemals nie.... es gibt immer wieder neue Strecken. 
Kommt halt drauf an, was sonst noch auf der "To do Liste" steht.
Ich hätte da schon noch ein paar interessante Strecken. Frage ist nur, ob man die in eine Runde einbauen kann oder TT fährt....


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2022)

Hier kommt dann meine Variante:





						Durch die hohe Provence nach Menton
					

Hallo zusammen. Hier werde ich meine diesjährige Tour durch die Provence ausbreiten. Der Bericht ist nicht ganz Live, aber so lange ist es ja auch noch nicht her. Bericht auf meiner Seite folgt dann irgendwann im Nachgang.  Die Planung lief dieses Jahr zweigleisig. Eine fertige Provence-Route...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

